# DRASTIC PLASTICS MODEL CAR CLUBS BUILDS!



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY TO ALL MY HOMIEZ IN DRASTIC PLASTIC MODEL CAR CLUB POST YOUR RIDES UP HERE SO WE CAN SHARE WITH EVERYONE WHAT OUR CLUB IS ABOUT!
PEACE OUT HERES A FEW TO START!..................

























COME ONE D.P.M.C.C. LETS GET'EM POSTED UP! SHOW UR DPMCC PRIDE!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

hey bro! right on......RIGHT ON!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

projects on the line












































this one is done.













that is just the beginning lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

you guys have pretty much seen all my builds!!! lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Feb 2 2007, 12:36 AM~7154998
> *you guys have pretty much seen all my builds!!! lol
> *


  


COME ON LIL JOHN,POST'EM UP,SHOW YOUR CLUB PRIDE!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Feb 2 2007, 02:36 AM~7154998
> *you guys have pretty much seen all my builds!!! lol
> *



put em up anyways lol :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thats just some of them uffin:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

my old ones gotta get my latestt builds off my camerea :biggrin: 
http://public.fotki.com/63ridah/new_whips/dscf0219.html 
http://public.fotki.com/63ridah/new_whips/dscf0220.html 
http://public.fotki.com/63ridah/new_whips/dscf0233.html


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 2 2007, 02:25 AM~7154622
> *HEY TO ALL MY HOMIEZ IN DRASTIC PLASTIC MODEL CAR CLUB POST YOUR RIDES UP HERE SO WE CAN SHARE WITH EVERYONE WHAT OUR CLUB IS ABOUT!
> PEACE OUT HERES A FEW TO START!..................
> [/img]
> ...


where did you get that caddy


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Feb 2 2007, 10:21 AM~7156747
> *where did you get that caddy
> *



ITS A JOHAN PROMO,BOUGHT IT OFF OF EBAY


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

John, i love that purple nurble bro! some sweet builds!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Feb 2 2007, 12:12 PM~7156687
> *my old ones gotta get my latestt builds off my camerea :biggrin:
> http://public.fotki.com/63ridah/new_whips/dscf0219.html
> http://public.fotki.com/63ridah/new_whips/dscf0220.html
> ...


nice builds man!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i know more members are here, show your shizzle! D.V.!!!!!! showrodfreak.....you have some damn good skills bro!


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Damn...I posted some up on the DPMCC boards just a lil while ago...the lowrider board ain't to busy there is it! lol....Seems like most the members use the yahoo site to post up. I did a few times but its to complicated for me, lol....I like the other boards instead.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Holy Sniiiikys Bob
That 54 Bomb is the shit. El Natural


oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

My son Chris's Ranger

















unfinished


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

More Showrod builds


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

those are some awesome cars!! i'm still amazed at that scratch built car


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: very nice


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

WHOA!!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 3 2007, 08:44 PM~7167590
> *those are some awesome cars!! i'm still amazed at that scratch built car
> *


Thanks Homie

The barber shop poles were the hardest thing to fab, followed by the real velvet upholstery

oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

THAT'S what im tawkin' 'bout! Sweet builds man! I can't wait to see the starliner done man, that thing is too sick!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 3 2007, 08:22 PM~7167156
> *Holy Sniiiikys Bob
> That 54 Bomb is the shit.  El Natural
> oneyed
> *



thanks bro! it's a '53 though hehe!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 4 2007, 03:51 AM~7170083
> *thanks bro! it's a '53 though hehe!
> 
> 
> ...



jeez bob, i still cant believe how good that came out without painting it!!!

i need to learn to polish this good lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Feb 4 2007, 11:52 AM~7170915
> *jeez bob, i still cant believe how good that came out without painting it!!!
> 
> i need to learn to polish this good lol
> *



LOL the roof and rear quarter inserts are painted. i had lot of people at last couple contests compliment this car , they could not tell the difference between the polished plastic and the painted areas. this was a quick build though, i had a couple weeks to have a lowrider built for a contest.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 4 2007, 01:08 PM~7171814
> *LOL the roof and rear quarter inserts are painted. i had lot of people at last couple contests compliment this car , they could not tell the difference between the polished plastic and the painted areas. this was a quick build though, i had a couple weeks to have a lowrider built for a contest.
> *


 forget the paint ....!! the foiling is bad ass


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i see i forgot this one is in progress too. the door panels are made from aluminum sheet. the decals are custom made hence "i named the car". HEMI J it will have a 392 Hemi. the interior tin will be made of aluminum sheet as well. more to come later.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 4 2007, 02:15 PM~7171867
> *forget the paint ....!!  the foiling is bad ass
> *



thanks bro!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice builds fellas!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 4 2007, 02:27 PM~7171969
> *Nice builds fellas!
> *



thanks pokey! hey where are yours at? you are a member of the forum still right? DPMCC BABY!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 4 2007, 01:27 PM~7171969
> *Nice builds fellas!
> *


 Orale Pokey....props on your new Club Logo. Wear it with pride Aye


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I'M LIKIN THAT '53 BUT I WOULD SET SOME WHITE WALLS..LOOKS VERY KLEAN


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

nice builds guys, good work keep it up!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 6 2007, 11:58 PM~7195334
> *I'M LIKIN THAT '53 BUT I WOULD SET SOME WHITE WALLS..LOOKS VERY KLEAN
> *



thank you, yeah i wish i had some on it, but when i built it i could not afford a set in the time frame i had to get it done. maybe i will tear it down sometime and slap some nice wheels on it. thanks again.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 6 2007, 11:14 PM~7195579
> *thank you, yeah i wish i had some on it, but when i built it i could not afford a set in the time frame i had to get it done. maybe i will tear it down sometime and slap some nice wheels on it. thanks again.
> *


 I can probably set you up with a set of Wide whites.


oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 7 2007, 01:01 AM~7196140
> *I can probably set you up with a set of Wide whites.
> oneyed
> *



that would be cool! i will need to get some better wires too. them wheels suck , but at the time ..........

i have picked up some wheels since then for other lows i have on the burner though.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 6 2007, 11:03 PM~7195397
> *nice builds guys, good work keep it up!
> *


 Thanks Mitch



oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Bob
I'll Pm you about the wide whites


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

that 53 is hella nice :0

clean builds burb


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

This one is almost done...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice rides man! i still like that pair of pickups, nice and clean! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: cool rides guys 
i love those showrods :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good fellas! Keep up the good work!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

someone, AHEM asked me to post up more of my '60 Ranchwagon. at this point i don't have a lot done though.

resin tire by altered states resins. i had to file the crap out of the tread in order to get rid of an ugly seam and really un-even surface. i shot the tread first with dark gray primer and then shot the sides straight on with semi-gloss black. these things look damn close to being rubber! (i am not sure i will stick with these tires at this point) i am thinking about a narrower tire.










i had a shitload of body work to do. this is a drag city casting and hey this guy is my bro so please don't take me as trash talking cuz this is a nice casting! it fits to the AMT 60 starliner kit like a GLOVE.











the paint color is winnebego by dupli color and is cleared and polished with dupli color clears. the decals are meant for another kit, but i liked the way they looked and wanted to use them on this car. my buddy gooche decals made these up long before he closed.










here is a little mock up shot before the clears and decals 









here is the 390 i will have in it. so far it adorns a replicas in miniature distributer. i think they are the most realistic ones made. you have to put the wires in , but trust me they look damn good. i don't remember who made the valve covers, im thinking maybe detail master? i laid the same color paint as the block on them and polished everything off. 









that is all for now, enjoy!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 damn nice wagon! I like them slicks as well.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 8 2007, 06:01 AM~7206609
> *:0  :0  :0  damn nice wagon!  I like them slicks as well.
> *



thanks


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

here is the club project that should be alot farther along than this, but the members who had it , had it a bit too long lol

it's sitting here right now and i will be mailing it off to the next guy who will do what he feels to it. no rules, but the project was to be converted from it's original form and turned into a pickup gasser.

this model is in every sense of the word DRASTIC


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

here is another club project. this one is just gonna be tricked out , what can i say hehe


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

KEEP THEM COMING DPMCC MEMBERS!!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

yet another club project


















these club projects will be taken to shows in various states for display purposes showing what members of our club did to them. the mustang above will be going to canada.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 3 2007, 07:27 PM~7167475
> *More Showrod builds
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent lookin' rides!! I like these show rods!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i really like the 29 crew cab


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2007, 05:42 PM~7211379
> *i  really  like  the  29  crew  cab
> *


X2 These are some really nice builds and wip's!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2007, 05:42 PM~7211379
> *i  really  like  the  29  crew  cab
> *



that is Mike Hundahl's pass project. i donno when it comes to me, in fact i donno who has it right now lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i miss this car, i built about 8 or 9 years ago. i have thought about it often and i want to build another one that is much nicer. anyone have one for sale ? i have paypal only.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i need the same thing


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 25 2007, 08:55 PM~7549625
> *i need the same thing
> *



i know i can buy a gizzillion of them anywhere on the net, but if someone has one here......what the hell ya know? i buy from people i can trust


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i can buy from beto


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

X-pearmint 

its almost done, just got to paint the door panels, and put motor mounts in and then tint all the windows. It has lambo front door and suicide back door. 




















The Beast

Two Ram VTS kits cut and molded to make an ex.cab as you can see I have manly been only doing body work to it. When I get around to working on it it will have ladder bar suspension front and rear, solid front axle, and maybe real working coil spring shocks.Also has a Canoe that will be with it.











Coolade

Being built to replicate a stereo competition vehicle has a wall of subwoofers where the second row of seats would be. Once the body work is done it will be sent out to Craig at VCG Resins to get "Fired" up. 










I have about 10 other builds going on, next one to get started is a standard cab Nissan HB laying rocker on 22" and 20" combo wheels.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@May 30 2007, 03:52 PM~8008936
> *X-pearmint
> 
> its almost done, just got to paint the door panels, and put motor mounts in and then tint all the windows. It has lambo front door and suicide back door.
> ...









looking good! i like the color it fits right on! :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

nice...


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

Well X-pearmint is done for now I guess. Maybe this winter when I have no kits to build I will rebuild this with a 572 Big Block and lay graphics down on it.

Again Sorry for the crappy photos my camera is junk. 





























More pictures later showing the Corvette inspired 327. 

I also got Sumthin'Simple built finally, it was put on the back burner for awhile for X-pearmint.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

that is a trick truck man! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 27 2007, 11:47 PM~9098118
> *:nicoderm:
> *



:wave: i should be adding one in the next week :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i've got like 10 to add and one that was finished today! :biggrin:

Some more ready to be finished...just need more time!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 28 2007, 12:47 AM~9098369
> *i've got like 10 to add and one that was finished today! :biggrin:
> 
> Some more ready to be finished...just need more time!
> *



what did ya finish today? PICS? hehe......

i am soooo tired of not finishing anything, that i will be trying to finish all i started before moving on..... did this about 3 years ago.....got tired of all the projects and finished them up lol.....problem was , almost everything i finished was not as good as the new stuff so i sold them on ebay :biggrin: *we all get better over time*


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Finished tonight!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

there it is! i like that body style and the wheels look to me


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

ok guys here are some of my cars 

















my pride and joy for now



















here are some of my demolition derby cars


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

good looking projects Robert! welcome to the club , it's been cool talking to you in chats


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

ty i figured i better get my rides up to get noticed in the club


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill have to post mine up in a while


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Here it is! This is as done as i wanted it to be and i am happy!


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks real good bro


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

lookin good bob glad it is done finally lol


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

NIce build!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Nov 3 2007, 11:32 PM~9149635
> *Here it is! This is as done as i wanted it to be and i am happy!
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful build man, congrats!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks great Bob


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

that wagon really looks good, man. excellent :yes:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Nov 4 2007, 03:08 PM~9151802
> *looks great Bob
> *


thanks Ben and pokey!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Nov 4 2007, 12:32 AM~9149635
> *Here it is! This is as done as i wanted it to be and i am happy!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL NICE CAR


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

clean.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

all done! battery died before i could finish....will get more pics later, but this is all i need to post up on here i guess....
1925 Ford Model T Chopped Hot Rod


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 11 2007, 09:13 PM~9205924
> *sweet!!!
> *



thanks bro! now i can get to work again! this is great getting stuff FF-F-F- INISHED! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks good bob....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 11 2007, 09:54 PM~9206232
> *looks good bob....
> *





thanks to you too bro!


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

bob that looks sick (in a good way sick)


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Nov 11 2007, 11:48 PM~9207021
> *bob that looks sick (in a good way sick)
> *




lol thanks! i know what sick is , i ain't that old ! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

MORE PICS.....


what a pain to get pics of this thing let me tell ya! camera would not focus on the chrome parts as evenly as the flat parts..wierd, i will have to play with that later.. anywho....enjoy! i know i did!


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Nov 4 2007, 12:32 AM~9149635
> *Here it is! This is as done as i wanted it to be and i am happy!
> 
> 
> ...


Dame Bob
she came out SWEET !!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Nov 12 2007, 07:08 PM~9212355
> *Dame Bob
> she came out SWEET !!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...




thanks bro! where ya been? working on anything?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Excellent work there!!Love the detail on the rod! :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 14 2007, 01:53 AM~9223815
> *Excellent work there!!Love the detail on the rod! :thumbsup:
> *



thank you very much! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Both are vry sweet! nice work!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 14 2007, 07:26 AM~9225044
> *Both are vry sweet! nice work!!!
> *


X-2


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

THANKS GUYS! 


I WISH OTHER MEMBERS WOULD GET SOME SHIT UP HERE! LOL .... *look at me, as if i have room to talk*

I will have another 1-2 posted up here before years end :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

bob i can't let you have ALL the fun so here is my 64 impala that i am still working on 







ok


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good crx! make sure to get the headliner painted hehe!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Feb 2 2007, 02:05 AM~7154889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn im lovin this GTX. what color is that??


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 14 2007, 05:26 PM~9228099
> *damn im lovin this GTX. what color is that??
> *



thanks! it's actually an MPC '71 Roadrunner...the badges even say it. I realize this was turned into a GTX later on though.

the color is Dupli Color dark charcoal metallic


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

roadrunner,gtx, its the samething just different name. the 69/70s were like that to


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

i am going to try to replicate the support bars under the headliner for a more realistic aproach to this on remember this is a build off car for scale auto 

link up later tonight for the build off


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

You wanted new builds? I got new builds! :biggrin:  
























































I was able to smooth out the decals on the rear and front dash boards after these pics were taken! 

















And heres an outside pic to show the shine...









Sorry for all the pics, please comment: good and bad wanted! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Double post.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice homie


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

burb, she loooks sharp! like i said, the interior and details you added stand out, nice job!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 14 2007, 06:49 PM~9228725
> *roadrunner,gtx, its the samething just different name. the 69/70s were like that to
> *



yes and no though. the badges, the options, trim and interior styling was different. i am not a mopar nut, so i dont know it all....but i built that one just to get something finished lol thanks again!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Nov 14 2007, 11:45 PM~9230990
> *yes and no though. the badges, the options, trim and interior styling was different. i am not a mopar nut, so i dont know it all....but i built that one just to get something finished lol thanks again!
> *


true but the body was identical. hey no prob,i gotta leave good comments to the mopars :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 15 2007, 01:13 AM~9231587
> *true but the body was identical. hey no prob,i gotta leave good comments to the mopars :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Nov 14 2007, 02:46 PM~9227398
> *THANKS GUYS!
> I WISH OTHER MEMBERS WOULD GET SOME SHIT UP HERE! LOL .... *look at me, as if i have room to talk*
> 
> ...


 Sorry Bob

Life gets in the way sometimes. I have next week off I'll see if I can finish the 59 Rancho. 


oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Nov 15 2007, 03:03 PM~9234805
> *Sorry Bob
> 
> Life gets in the way sometimes.  I have next week off I'll see if I can finish the 59 Rancho.
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: 

i know what ya mean bro! it's not like we can build from time we get up like some guys do. have lots to take care of, we have to build when the "work" is done


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Bob, i have some cars to show! but, i have no digital camera to take pics maybe i can get Don, over my house to take pics for me if you any other ideas call me 915-799-4040

thank Gil


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Bob, I have a few cars to show, BUT! i have no digital camera i will ask Don if he could come over and take pics.  if you have any ideas call me at 915-799-4040.

thanks Gil :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Nov 15 2007, 07:42 PM~9236762
> *Hey Bob, I have a few cars to show, BUT! i have no digital camera i will ask Don if he could come over and take pics.   if you have any ideas call me at 915-799-4040.
> 
> thanks Gil  :cheesy:
> *



Gil, that is a bummer man! I would get Don over there , make him do something :biggrin: 

kiddin aside... i don't have any other ideas how you would show pics without a camera ? if Don will come over and do it , send em to me , i will post them in my fotki and you can link them from there.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Nov 15 2007, 06:42 PM~9236762
> *Hey Bob, I have a few cars to show, BUT! i have no digital camera i will ask Don if he could come over and take pics.   if you have any ideas call me at 915-799-4040.
> 
> thanks Gil  :cheesy:
> *


 Dame !!! you work at LOWES as a Manager and making who know how much cash-ola and you can't buy a freakin camera. DAME !!! LOL just yanking your chain carnal. Hey whens the baby due ??????


oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

no kidding! i don't even have a job and my ass has a camera! :buttkick:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

alright guys, thats enough! i spent all my money on a 40' lcd tv for room and of corse buying way too many kits on ebay and at hobby lobby, so Don when can you come over call me!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks Don and Bob, we had a healthy baby girl, Danyelle Alexa Alvarez
61/2 lbs. and 20 inch. tall thanks guys for asking. gil


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Nov 20 2007, 04:34 AM~9264756
> *alright guys, thats enough! i spent all my money on a 40' lcd tv for room and of corse buying way too many kits on ebay and at hobby lobby, so Don when can you come over call me!
> *


should have waited on the tv.. got black friday coming up this week and wally world is supposed to have a large ass plasma for around 400 bucks. hope you got the one with the hdtv converter in it. if not ull be spending more for the box in a few years since cable will no longer be here.. everyones goin hd.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

49 merc


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Nov 20 2007, 02:37 AM~9264768
> *thanks Don and Bob, we had a healthy baby girl, Danyelle Alexa Alvarez
> 61/2 lbs. and 20 inch. tall thanks guys for asking.  gil
> *


 ORALE !!! CONGRATs Carnal

Boy she's gonna have you WRAP around her little Finger. LOL

Call me Bitoooch.


oneyed

P.S.
Dame a NEW TV ....Hummm your never HOME !!!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Ben.......that Merc is looking tight!


Gil, Congrats bro! I have an 8 year old that still tells me what to do! LOL


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks Bob and Don, and Ben LOVE the Merc. nice color and two tone inside, what engine is that!

gil


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

WTF? how did i miss this one? LOL......damn that is awesome Burb!!!! way to go man!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

thank you! this build wasnt about pretty, it was more of a realistic build. i even fogged up the windows/iceles lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 28 2007, 04:32 AM~9549195
> *thank you! this build wasnt about pretty, it was more of a realistic build. i even fogged up the windows/iceles lol
> *




oh i know, i saw that. very nice touches! looks just like something in real life long ago!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Well after 2 years and 7 months ...... well it sat in limbo for a LONG time, but it's finally done! I tell ya what, i won't build another on of these. This is my second one. This one was missing the back of the back seat which becomes part of the floor when seat folds forward. It was also missing the vent windows in which both cases i made my own parts. This is shaved, panned, dropped and i added some of my own touches here and not many there hehe! Enjoy!
*i did have a mishap with the tail gate. the nubs you glue the inner panel to the gate with got too much glue since the plastic was so thin from the shave, so there are two small circles on it*


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:worship: best black paint job iv ever seen


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that nomad looks badass man.


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

DADADADAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNNNNN
bob thats off the hook bro i mean i don't even know what i'm doing with my 49 i picked up today


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

THANKS GUYS! 

it's painted with dupli color "nighthawk black pearl"....sometime i will get day light pics. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

some are asking if this is black paint and here is my answer.....
;D




Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Jan 7 2008, 10:14 PM~9636209
> *some are asking if this is black paint and here is my answer.....
> ;D
> 
> ...



:0 :0    Damn i like that Kolor Bro.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 8 2008, 01:10 AM~9636780
> *:0  :0       Damn i like that Kolor Bro.
> *


x2


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! well today i will start on another project, i plan to keep this year's builds rolling :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just thought i would share some show info with are LIL clubs ! Hopefully we can get the clubs to all meet up at show some time this year ! 


http://kcslammers.com/index_files/Page626.htm

Keep building and keep the plastic alive and strong !


----------

